# 1964 Impala Brake line routing



## Arbiter343GS (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a 1964 Impala and I would like to know the routing/locations of the t-fittings for the brakes. I know the location of the one thats about a foot or less from the master cylinder, but none of the others. I have a single resevoir master cylinder, with (manual) drum brakes. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

theirs one more thats on the top of the rear end. And thats it.


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

Starting with the master cylinder, the line goes down to the first T fitting












The first T fitting can be seen just to the right of the upper control arm bushing. The larger line comes down from the master cylinder to the T,which branches to the front drivers side line and hose. 











The other branch goes forward a bit, then follows the front of the cross member under the engine. There are two holes in the cross member for clips to hole the line in place.











I don't have a good shot of the passenger side T fitting, but you can see it here as well as a bit of an overview of the line routing in front. Once again, the split takes a line to the passenger side wheel hose.









The other split goes back along the frame following the fuel line (in the case of a 283 and 327/250, it follows the fuel line using the same clips to hold it to the frame.

Near the rear axle the brake line goes through the inverted U shaped brace, just under the upper control arm and becomes the hose to the rear axle.











The hose connects to another T fitting on the passenger side of the axle housing which splits to two lines going to each side.


----------

